# no frogs in the living room



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

One of my kid's cats would eat up my frogs if he was given half a chance ! Feel bad that I can't have a viv outside of them frog-fish room. But I can only hope he won't be such a alpha hunter when he is a bit older, so I can put a set up or two in a more public spot


----------



## EPI (Dec 22, 2009)

That is a great picture!!!


----------



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey, I know what you mean. But for me it is my wife won't let me put frogs in the living room. 

Curtis


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice pic. I have all of my frogs in the living room, but I need a rack.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Curtis, I have to laugh because I've got that "wife thing" going on also, plus a cat who thinks he is a puma


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

lol @ puma


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

hah ! Nice photo !

I have a 55 gallon with leucs in my living room, but the rest of my "critters" are in the spare bedroom. The wife will only allow one tank in the living room


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

the tank in the photo is my 90g I personally think it would be complemented by few vivs, but what with the puma & a non frog wife it's not looking so good (at least for now  )


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Luckily I have a pretty tolerant girlfriend who lets me keep one viv in the living room. As for my cat... Well, we like to believe that she has a deep affection for the frogs rather than an insatiable hunger for them. lol


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My cat hasn't figured out that we have frogs, yet. I'm not planning on telling her, either.


----------



## tmx (Sep 27, 2011)

I had a cat as well that would do this when he was younger (I have a picture almost just like that, i'll try to find it). He grew out of it after several months. I keep all of my reptiles but the snake in the living room, it's the main room I'm in so it's the room they are in. We also have two cats, it took them a while to realize they weren't allowed on top of the cages, but they have all come to realize (for the most part) that they will be "misted" if they decide to hop on top of the cages. Only actually had to spray them once or twice, now i just have to pick up the bottle.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I had a cat years ago that used to sleep on the light above the tank. She wasn't so much interested in the animals in the tank as the nice warm light fixture. 

Our cat gave up on the animals in tanks as soon as she realized she couldn't get to them. 

Ed


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not a fan of dogs, cats, and I hate RODENTS. I HAVE MUSOPHOBIA. The thought of RACCOONS gives me the creeps!


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

You definitely know how to do a great looking planted tank.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Todd, It's Co2 injected so that helps


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

I love cats just not the part about them eating your frogs


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm the opposite...I don't want my tanks in the livingroom. I've converted our diningroom into MY ROOM which is where I spend the majority of my day. Anyone who comes to the house knows exactly where to find me. No one (including hubby) has any say-so as to what I do in here. It's where I play on the computer (mostly reading), make craft messes once in a while, study (mid-life college girl), house my collection of books (mostly web design and Stephen King), and most importantly...it's my frog room!!! One day I hope to be surrounded by tank after tank of beautiful tincs! Can't do that if they're spread all over the house...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

WendySHall said:


> I'm the opposite...I don't want my tanks in the livingroom. I've converted our diningroom into MY ROOM which is where I spend the majority of my day. Anyone who comes to the house knows exactly where to find me. No one (including hubby) has any say-so as to what I do in here. It's where I play on the computer (mostly reading), make craft messes once in a while, study (mid-life college girl), house my collection of books (mostly web design and Stephen King), and most importantly...it's my frog room!!! One day I hope to be surrounded by tank after tank of beautiful tincs! Can't do that if they're spread all over the house...


LOL @ Tank after Tank of beautiful TINCS!. I noticed the hobby has a lot of girls (NICE). Anytime I talk frogs to girls they look at me like I'm crazy. 

I want a rack in my living room with some big plants and a pond for my turtles.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

How many & what kind of turtles do you have ? I kept turtles years ago but the water got crazy dirty so fast even with a filter (probly not big enough) that I gave them to a friend


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

bristles said:


> How many & what kind of turtles do you have ? I kept turtles years ago but the water got crazy dirty so fast even with a filter (probly not big enough) that I gave them to a friend


2 Red Ear Sliders, yes they are dirty, I'm getting an external filter soon.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Haha. Thats a fierce looking cat. 
My beau and I keep all the tanks in the living room.
My dog is mildly curious about the tanks every once in a blue moon, I think he's actually just trying to figure out what we're staring at.
Eventually when we move into a bigger place down the line we want to move the frogs and fish into he basement, save one or two huge displays but for now I'm happy to share the living room with everyone as long as they let me decide what goes on the tv.


----------



## eightcats (Feb 20, 2012)

My viv is in between the living room and dining room. This was the moment one of my cats noticed that there were frogs in the viv. Since then, there have been no incidents, thankfully.


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thankfully I've got a wife that enjoys the frogs and plants as much or more than myself. She asked today when we could set up another rack!!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

You can put tape on the top of the tank to keep the cat from getting on the top. Just have the sticky part facing up. The cats quickly learned not to get on the tank after finding the tape. Also, my cats use to bat at the frogs through the glass and they would sit on the table right in front of the tank and watch the frogs. After a few months they grew bored of the frogs and now the cats could care less about the frogs. 

However, now I feel sorry for the dogs. Since the cats have given up on the frogs they try to hunt the dogs, which they are much more successful at ha-ha.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Im confused why a cat is deterring you keeping something in a sealed enclosure in the living room. If you said wife, I'd understand but a cat?


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

In case of an escape.

(Believe me...sooner or later...it happens!)


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Heres my "puma" this is my bedroom though...


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Im going to have to get a pic of my siamese trying to stare at the frogs and climbing behind the racks ... and he knows hes not allowed so as soon as he realizes ive caught him in the act, its off to the races.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

mydumname said:


> Im confused why a cat is deterring you keeping something in a sealed enclosure in the living room. If you said wife, I'd understand but a cat?


Well the wife doesn't like that I have a room of frogs down stairs  she would not want them in the living room, but she wouldn't try to eat the frogs the cat on the other hand ???? we have two cats, one does not even look at the fish but the white Puma in the photo literally fishes with it's claw less front paws in my discus tank if the lid is even ajar a little bit. And if he saw hopping frogs in a glass box he would not eat or sleep until he had tipped the viv over or batted at the glass till his paws were bloody stumps (he does think he is a puma) he is as naughty as a pet monkey, but we all love him


----------



## Roadkillstewie (Feb 15, 2012)

Trying to find the photo, but I had a cat kept trying to sleep in the bearded dragons cage.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Sounds more like the wife is the main issue. Bummer. Guess that's compromise Haha.

Im just not buying the fears of the cat being very realistic to prevent me from keeping tanks where a cat is. To each his own I suppose.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If my cat knew there were frogs in the tanks, she'd have no problem ripping through those ventilation screens with her terrible claws and squeezing herself in. That's why I'm keeping it a secret 

On the other hand, she is well aware of the bugs and has a grand old time stalking those.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

WendySHall said:


> I'm the opposite...I don't want my tanks in the livingroom. I've converted our diningroom into MY ROOM which is where I spend the majority of my day. Anyone who comes to the house knows exactly where to find me. No one (including hubby) has any say-so as to what I do in here. It's where I play on the computer (mostly reading), make craft messes once in a while, study (mid-life college girl), house my collection of books (mostly web design and Stephen King), and most importantly...it's my frog room!!! One day I hope to be surrounded by tank after tank of beautiful tincs! Can't do that if they're spread all over the house...


Heh I have one of those rooms too! 
It's nice to have your own escape place. 
I just don't keep the frogs or the newts in there because it can get very warm in there and we don't have Ac (who builds a house without Ac its beyond me).



sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

So.... Out of curiosity, has anyone ever had a cat actually eat a dart frog? 

Obviously it'd be fatal for the frog, but I'm wondering how dangerous it would be for the cat (presuming captive bred; I'd expect wild caught to be a lot more toxic). 

I've had cats in the past that were quite persistent (one prolific fisher broke me of keeping open-topped planted aquariums), but my current cats lose interest fast in anything that's on the far side of a piece of glass. On the other hand, they are nuts over chasing down bugs, and I've been worried that an escapee frog could be pretty irresistibile...

(considering here just the direct consequences, not counting what might happen to the cat at the hands of outraged frog owners...)


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

be careful with cultures too. a former roommate's cat decided to poke holes in the tops of all my cultures (coffee filter lids) and left me FF-less for a period of time.

james


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Here are some pics of my 6 mo. old calico in my frogroom.

I keep the door closed because she will go in and mess with my plants plus go behind, under or on top of the vivs on the lower rack. She does not care about the frogs.
She is a Siamese mix I adopted as a kitten from the humane society.

Love all of the calico's pictured BTW. 


















Darn spiders!!!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

As far as "fatal" for the cat, maybe. IMO not due to poisions in the frog but the bacteria etc. in a warm tropical environment.
I remember reading a post on this will have to do a search. Ed feel free to correct me but I would assume hooks, coccidia etc. can be transferred from frogs with contact from pets.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

nonliteral said:


> So.... Out of curiosity, has anyone ever had a cat actually eat a dart frog?
> 
> Obviously it'd be fatal for the frog, but I'm wondering how dangerous it would be for the cat (presuming captive bred; I'd expect wild caught to be a lot more toxic).
> 
> ...


Most human medications are fatal if consumed by cats/dogs. However, a large number of cats/dogs consume rather large quantities of the dangerous medication. It is not surprising that a large number of the cats/dogs live while a large number of them die. 

Did I help you with your question LOL


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

Bcs TX said:


> As far as "fatal" for the cat, maybe. IMO not due to poisions in the frog but the bacteria etc. in a warm tropical environment.
> I remember reading a post on this will have to do a search. Ed feel free to correct me but I would assume hooks, coccidia etc. can be transferred from frogs with contact from pets.


Cats do get hookworms and coccidia (not sure if they're the same species), but that's part of the risk of being an obligate carnivore  Occasionally one of the little lizards that hang out on the side of the house manages to sneak in have the bad luck of the cats discovering them before I find them and put them back out. So far the cats have never shown any ill effects (sadly, I can't say the same for the lizards).


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

jeeperrs said:


> Most human medications are fatal if consumed by cats/dogs. However, a large number of cats/dogs consume rather large quantities of the dangerous medication. It is not surprising that a large number of the cats/dogs live while a large number of them die.
> 
> Did I help you with your question LOL


Not so much  -- I was just wondering if anyone had any anecdotal cat-eating-dart-frog stories. I've heard my share of aquarium/cat (and even dog) disasters (and had a couple of my own) over the years, and was curious.


----------



## evolvstlldartfrogs (Oct 5, 2007)

B-NICE said:


> LOL @ Tank after Tank of beautiful TINCS!. I noticed the hobby has a lot of girls (NICE). Anytime I talk frogs to girls they look at me like I'm crazy.
> 
> I get that from both genders.
> 
> My problem is my dog. She's just a little five pound Furby, but I had an ant problem once and had moved my frogs to a temporary tank in my bedroom, and the dog...well, she got into the room and ate one of the frogs. And my bhut jolokia seedlings (which I'd also moved temporarily, though I can't remember why now). I'm surprised she isn't dead, though she was vomiting for a couple of hours after that. The vet looked at me like I was crazy when I took her in.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

B-NICE said:


> LOL @ Tank after Tank of beautiful TINCS!. I noticed the hobby has a lot of girls (NICE). Anytime I talk frogs to girls they look at me like I'm crazy.
> 
> I want a rack in my living room with some big plants and a pond for my turtles.


When I talk to *anyone* about my frogs, they look at me like I'm crazy. My co-workers were indulgent until bullseye delivered a box of Dubia roaches to me at work, LOL.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere on here somebody had a cat that ate a frog. They found a puked up frog corps but the cat was implied to be fine.



nonliteral said:


> Not so much  -- I was just wondering if anyone had any anecdotal cat-eating-dart-frog stories. I've heard my share of aquarium/cat (and even dog) disasters (and had a couple of my own) over the years, and was curious.




sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Can you tell what my "puma" is getting ready for?


----------



## JennsFrogs (Mar 2, 2012)

crittercurt said:


> Hey, I know what you mean. But for me it is my wife won't let me put frogs in the living room.
> 
> Curtis


It was my suggestion to my husband to put the frogs in the living room as a "conversation piece".


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

my wife gave me a little piece of living room ! but when the frogs showed she knew it was not enough room so i got the whole basement now and she loves the hobby keeps me around the house more than ever


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

All here is the link about a cat capturing a frog and then the cat was sick:


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/40408-dart-frogs-cat.html


-Beth


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Beth -- interesting reading!


----------

